# Blue Brain Coral



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Something you don't see everyday...

a blue one...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I could be wrong but everything in that tank looks fake.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree, it looks kinda fake, like those molded ones you see in the shark tank at Big Al's in Scarborough.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

50seven said:


> I agree, it looks kinda fake, like those molded ones you see in the shark tank at Big Al's in Scarborough.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


+1 on the molded look..

OP Where did you get the blue?


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL it doesnt even look like theres water in it


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

itsru said:


> +1 on the molded look..
> 
> OP Where did you get the blue?


Hong Kong Ocean Park Aquarium


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

smuggled in?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J-P said:


> smuggled in?


nonono

the picture was taken from Hong Kong Ocean Park Aquarium


----------

